# Orbea Avant handlebar question



## steinercat (Apr 7, 2015)

Long shot...but anyways.....

Does anyone know what the reach of the 2014 Orbea Avant drop bar is? 420mm width bar.

This is the aluminum Orbea house bar, not the FSA.

I'm pretty much dialed-in to the fit of my Avant now, but wanted to change bars to the 3T Ergonova Pro for the flat tops.

I've emailed Avant support, and they have replied as they always do, but the guy simply said...they are 80-90mm.  Really doesn't help....I've asked an eBay seller of the handlebar, and he says they are 77mm.


NO..there are no markings on the handlebar, beyond the width and clamp size, and I would try to measure more accurately, but I've got mine double-wrapped already and don't want to deal with removing the tape to get a proper measurement. Rough measurement, says 80-82mm.


Anyways....like I said...long-shot in this forum, but thought I would try and ask. 

Thanks!

FOUND IT: 70mm reach. 125mm drop. It's etched on the bar at the left drop. These bars are heavy! 430g for the 42cm stock bars.


----------

